# Pymatuming



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

Hit a bunch of spots Saturday night. Fish were rolling but couldn’t get anything to bite. Was super frustrating. First skunk of the year. Fished from 9-3am. Saw two dink’s caught by a wader. Musta been this front that shut the bite down that night. Gonna give it another go once the weather stabilizes. Current reports welcome and we can figure something out together.


----------



## BNiemo (Mar 28, 2019)

I have heard tales of walleyes being caught, but no details were provided. I even tried begging the ater temp out of someone but was shut down like a vacuum cleaner salesmen. I'll be there for sure the 28th through the 4th and will post info as I get it.


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

Got out last night on foot. Hit a few spots with my buddy. Ohio side. Found the fish relating to sand bars, not rock? Jigging raps in fire tiger was hot for me, my buddy used a gold vibe. 3-5fow


----------



## bumpus (Jan 17, 2015)

How was the water color


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

bumpus said:


> How was the water color


Pretty clear actually. Like 4ft visibility


----------



## bumpus (Jan 17, 2015)

Oh wow I figured that rain we got would ruined all that


----------



## BNiemo (Mar 28, 2019)

Those are some pretty Walters allwayzfishin!!! I got the bug bad, I can't wait to get out there!


----------



## InlandKid (Aug 29, 2006)

I got to ask this, I've seen other people say they have used jigging raps from shore for walleye, when I think jigging raps I think ice fishing vertical jigging them, so the question is how do you fish a jigging rap from shore?


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

InlandKid said:


> I got to ask this, I've seen other people say they have used jigging raps from shore for walleye, when I think jigging raps I think ice fishing vertical jigging them, so the question is how do you fish a jigging rap from shore?


They've become a popular choice on softwater and Rapala now offers the flat jig and snap rap. Cast and let them glide down to the bottom. Pump the rod tip up and let the jig glide or drop back down. You can snap pop these too. They'll kick up a lot of commotion on that sand bar.

Nice job on those fish allwayz!


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

1MoreKast said:


> They've become a popular choice on softwater and Rapala now offers the flat jig and snap rap. Cast and let them glide down to the bottom. Pump the rod tip up and let the jig glide or drop back down. You can snap pop these too. They'll kick up a lot of commotion on that sand bar.
> 
> Nice job on those fish allwayz!



This is exactly how I fished them. Thanks for the description and the compliment buddy


----------



## BNiemo (Mar 28, 2019)

Are the walleyes still spawning or are they done? I'm trying to formulate game plans for my trip, but I m grasping at straws at this point.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

B, past experiences have led me to start looking at weeds in 2-8 ft of water, shallower stumps (the ones in 10-14ft of water not the ones nearest the channel. sharp drops near shallow flats and sand bars or points. If you troll, inline spinners with crawlers or floating rapalas are good. but I would jig and cast if I could right now.


----------



## BNiemo (Mar 28, 2019)

johnboy111711 said:


> B, past experiences have led me to start looking at weeds in 2-8 ft of water, shallower stumps (the ones in 10-14ft of water not the ones nearest the channel. sharp drops near shallow flats and sand bars or points. If you troll, inline spinners with crawlers or floating rapalas are good. but I would jig and cast if I could right now.


Thanks John! I usually drift across the bars up north, but it just hasn't been producing in recent years. It may be time to start tossing jigs.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

drifting is good as well. Find fish, anchor and cast for them. unless the fish are scattered, then keep covering water. Walleye can stay shallow year round if there are good weeds present. many options, just do what works best for you. Sometimes live bait works, other times I throw lures, blade baits, and jigs.


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

johnboy111711 said:


> drifting is good as well. Find fish, anchor and cast for them. unless the fish are scattered, then keep covering water. Walleye can stay shallow year round if there are good weeds present. many options, just do what works best for you. Sometimes live bait works, other times I throw lures, blade baits, and jigs.


Great tips here. I like to side scan key areas and mark waypoints. Come back and anchor up then fan cast to the waypoints. Also the weeds need to be alive and of a certain species, not all weeds hold good concentrations of Perch and walleye. Walleye are roaming the shallows all year, but not every spot will produce. Not every technique will work either. Trolling is something I get bored with so I’m a caster and I like to power fish jumping from one location to another if I’m not catching. Sometimes I’ll leave inactive fish to find actively feeding ones.


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

BNiemo said:


> Are the walleyes still spawning or are they done? I'm trying to formulate game plans for my trip, but I m grasping at straws at this point.


I’d say yes because I saw quite a few rolling but could have been carp too because I tail snagged a few that night. Most imo are in post spawn transitions


----------



## BNiemo (Mar 28, 2019)

allwayzfishin said:


> I’d say yes because I saw quite a few rolling but could have been carp too because I tail snagged a few that night. Most imo are in post spawn transitions


Thanks for all the tips and knowledge, I am in full trip preparation mode and I really appreciate the insights!


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

Good luck 
I’m hoping to be out tomorrow night sometime. Hopefully I can find them again


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

allwayzfishin said:


> Good luck
> I’m hoping to be out tomorrow night sometime. Hopefully I can find them again


Say Mr. fishin, what are the horsepower stipulations on Pymy these days? Used to fish there quite a bit 30 years or so ago.


----------



## bumpus (Jan 17, 2015)

20 hp max


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

Best day I ever had on eyes was late june in a small weed bed no more than 25 yards . 3ft deep with defined weed edges. cast a small blade bait to weed edges. Smallest eye was 3lbs, largest was around 6lbs. best 6 fish would have went 27 lbs or so.


----------



## Ed Pollock (Mar 21, 2016)

allwayzfishin said:


> Great tips here. I like to side scan key areas and mark waypoints. Come back and anchor up then fan cast to the waypoints. Also the weeds need to be alive and of a certain species, not all weeds hold good concentrations of Perch and walleye. Walleye are roaming the shallows all year, but not every spot will produce. Not every technique will work either. Trolling is something I get bored with so I’m a caster and I like to power fish jumping from one location to another if I’m not catching. Sometimes I’ll leave inactive fish to find actively feeding ones.


Thanks for a lot of good info and tips!
Do you find the fishing better on the north or south side of the causeway?


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

Over a 100 boats I think out there today...most I’ve seen all year! Seems this post has gained Pymatuming some popularity. I’ll be wearing my camo and night vision googles casting from shore tonight. Lol


----------



## BNiemo (Mar 28, 2019)

allwayzfishin said:


> Over a 100 boats I think out there today...most I’ve seen all year! Seems this post has gained Pymatuming some popularity. I’ll be wearing my camo and night vision googles casting from shore tonight. Lol


I may be biased, but nonetheless I think pymatuning is the most beautiful place on Earth. I spent my youth lined up on the causeway chasing crappies with my grandpa and this will be our 38th annual guys fishing trip. That lake is as much a part of my family as our name. I love that lake!


----------

